# Engine Knock like a diesel engine in KA24E



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

My friend was driving his 240sx (ka24e) home when all of a sudden, the temperature guage shot up to to H zone. He pulled over and found that the engine had smoke coming from it. Being an idiot, he opened the hood to find out why, risking himself in danger. Well, he found that green goo, which was coolant, was all overo n front of the engine and down into the alternator. Basically, his car had spilled coolant and he was driving with no coolant. So he called a friend (not me) and that friend told him to drive home carefully, making sure to pull over when the temp. guage started to rise too high. When he got home, he found that the tube for the bottom of the radiator had become disconnected, so he clamped it on again. He refilled the radiator with new coolant and then later restarted the car. The car turned over, but the idle sounds really harsh. There is a loud knocking sound in the engine bay, which is probably coming from inside his valve cover. Anyone know if he damaged his engine?


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

I would guess that because he ran for a while at such a hot temperature, he probably has a blown head gasket. Check to see if there's tons of smoke coming from the tail pipe. If there is, then the head gasket is probably gone.

Another sure fire way is to do a compression test. Use the 3/4ths rule. The lowest pressure in the four cylinders should only be 75% of the average compression in each cylinder. Any lower than 75% and it's probably a blown head gasket if it's present in more than one cylinder, or it could be only one cylinder has a problem.

If the case is a blown head, he may have to get a new head, as it may also be warped. Good luck.


----------



## Silviapin0y (Jan 19, 2007)

Sup, guess who this is? yep lol its me, the guy with the messed up engine. Well heres the clip of how the knocking noise sounds like. I was thinking it would be a valve/retainer problem. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

YouTube - 1989 Nissan 240sx


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you probably warped the head. i'm willing to bet that sound is the timing chain touching something it's not supposed to.


----------



## Silviapin0y (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh I see. Um what can i do to fix it? Do i need to replace a head gasket or replace the timing chain?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> The car turned over, but the idle sounds really harsh. There is a loud knocking sound in the engine bay, which is probably coming from inside his valve cover. Anyone know if he damaged his engine?


It's very likely that rod/main bearing damage has been done. Do an oil pressure measurement test to verify this.

If the oil pressure is extremely low, it'll cause a timing chain rattle and tooth skip as well.


----------

